# Smooth Sailing...hopefully



## JABAC (26 Feb 2008)

So I decided to apply for the military randomly...after a quick Tim Hortons visit with an old friend last fall who told me her husband was finishing up his medical training.  I started doing a lot of research and thinking about it seriously.  Once I finally applied, everything just fell into place.  A few weeks later I had my aptitude test and interview, both of which I rocked...such a good feeling.  The only slight issue arose during my medical as I had dislocated my knee last fall.  But, physio and continued strength exercises are paying off, and it's still getting better by the day.  The recruiting office actually called me in January, asking me to start BMQ on Feb 18.  I certainly wasn't expecting it that soon!  I had to turn them down as I already had the next six months of my life planned out!  I'm currently planning a surfing/hiking trip to South America for six weeks at the beginning of May (super stoked!) and I want to be around for the summer as my sister will be getting married.  

Anyways...the plan is to get my file up and back on the list to start my BMQ at the beginning of September sometime.  I applied for a med tech position, which I will likely get as there are quite a few jobs open.  Until then, I will be working on my pull-ups, running as much as possible, giving myself a kick every now and then (asking myself, 'what are you thinking?!"), getting excited for it all over again and praying for you all who are already in the midst of it.  I look forward to joining you soon!  

Peace


----------



## davidk (26 Feb 2008)

I can't say that joining the CF is something you should decide to do 'randomly'...


----------



## tabernac (26 Feb 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> I can't say that joining the CF is something you should decide to do 'randomly'...



If the desire to see the whole process through is there, then I see no problems, IMO.


----------



## JABAC (26 Feb 2008)

Sorry for the misunderstanding...I thought seriously back in high school but it wasn't practical as I had numerous plans for the following few years.  This fall I had been trying to figure out what sort of career I wanted and paramedics was at the top of my list.... When I say randomly, my family and most of my friends viewed it as a random choice.  In actuality, I thought about it for a long time and and after much research I finally decided to apply.


----------



## Lumber (26 Feb 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> I can't say that joining the CF is something you should decide to do 'randomly'...



I'd say it would be the best "random" thing that could happen to a person.


----------



## JABAC (26 Feb 2008)

I can't tell you how stoked I am.  This whole experience has just made me even more firm in the decision I've made.  There is no doubt in my mind that this is what I am meant to do


----------



## medaid (26 Feb 2008)

JABAC said:
			
		

> I applied for a med tech position, which I will likely get as there are quite a few jobs open.



You apply for it doesn't mean you will get it. Regardless of how many positions are open, it's a competitive process, and even if you meet all the minimum requirements it does not guarantee anything. Remember that the minimum is just that, the minimum. 

Good luck.


----------



## JABAC (26 Feb 2008)

Yeah, well noted...I guess since that was the position they have already offered me I assumed that's what they'll want me for later on.  But I should be prepared in case they offer me something else


----------



## davidk (26 Feb 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> If the desire to see the whole process through is there, then I see no problems, IMO.



Granted, it could of course end up working out fine, and if it does, all the better. I'm just of the opinion that taking a job that could entail unlimited personal liability requires a bit of pondering first. Call me crazy...

*edit* in light of your later posts, I'll add that what I considered 'randomly' involved a fair bit less thought than you put into it. Consider it retracted.


----------



## Lumber (26 Feb 2008)

JABAC said:
			
		

> But I should be prepared in case they offer me something else



What would you do if they offered you something else? 
Just curious.


----------



## medaid (26 Feb 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> Call me crazy...



Deal. You're crazy.


----------



## JABAC (26 Feb 2008)

I guess it depends what job they offered.  I've always known I'd be in the medical profession in some way, I might just have to tackle it from a different angle...put in some time, apply for something else....maybe go back to school and finish a degree.  Take it as it comes.  I wouldn't necessarily turn down the CF just because the job isn't exactly what I wanted.  The CF is really what I want.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> I can't say that joining the CF is something you should decide to do 'randomly'...



I wound up at the CFRC because i got off the subway at the wrong station on the way to school. 15 years later i'm still in and loving it. Nothing wrong with random in alot of cases.


----------



## davidk (26 Feb 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I wound up at the CFRC because i got off the subway at the wrong station on the way to school. 15 years later i'm still in and loving it. Nothing wrong with random in alot of cases.



I guess it does work for a lot of people then. And several months + of the application process would probably (hopefully?) leave time for thinking it over. I'm probably basing my assumption on the number of troops I've seen release, saying they didn't really think things over when they joined, or they joined for the wrong reasons. But now I'm genuinely curious as to what proportion of people spend lots of time thinking it over vs those who drop in to the CFRC and decide to give it a try.


----------



## Lumber (26 Feb 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I wound up at the CFRC because i got off the subway at the wrong station on the way to school. 15 years later I'm still in and loving it. Nothing wrong with random in alot of cases.



I wound up at the CFRC because I offered to drive my friend in because he had to hand in some references. The Sgt. at the desk saw me and started selling a career to me like a Used Car Salesmen. And OH Was he good! I blacked out and the next thing I knew I was walking out with a signed application and references to be filled out, wondering what had happend in the last 30 minutes! Those sneaky recruiters! 

Just Kidding!

But seriously JABAC, good luck on being offered the trade you want when you go to finalize the application at the end of the summer. The whole recruiting process takes a little while (from my experience), which gives you a lot of time to think about what your doing, so I'm this isn't something you decided upon quickly or "randomly". Good luck again!

Cheers.


----------



## JABAC (8 Jul 2008)

So...It's been quite a while since I've added any updates on my story, so I thought I'd let you all know where I'm at now.  It's been a long time since I first applied, completed everything, and was offered a job (and turned it down).  I had the chance to go to South America for six weeks and so I decided to put my career on hold for a little while in order to travel a bit first.  I've found it encouraging, though, how my desire to join the forces has just become stronger with the passing time.  Many of my friends still don't understand why I would want to leave and dedicate at least 6 years of my life to serving my country, but their opinions have seemed to make my convictions stronger.  

And that brings me to now.  Ever since coming back from South America and continuing with my current job, I have been eager to get the ball rolling on my application again.  Last week I stopped by my CFRC again and re-submitted my updated application and screening form.  My hand was actually shaking as I signed the forms.  I hope the recruiter didn't notice.  Now all I have to do is wait.  Last time around I was contacted just after 2 weeks with a job offer, though I know it could be whenever.  If all goes according to plan, I will be starting in St. Jean sometime in the beginning of September.  Whoo-hooo! I am jealous of all of you who are going this summer, but I am planning on hiking the West Coast Trail in August, so I can wait for a little while longer.  

All that's left (as many of you have already stressed is important) is to get into the best shape that I can.  More updates to follow...


----------

